# Fuel Economy



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

hey is about 230 Mi/tank normal on a 97 240SX/se? Thank you in advance


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i have a 95 and i get about that mayby a little more but if i take it easy I've pulled 290 something out of my (yeah) so its really how you drive :jump:


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Holy Crap! You guys are getting horrible gas or else you drive your car hard all of the time. To let you know the S14 has a 17 gallon tank. The worst I have ever had was 25/mpg. So you should be getting about 400 miles per tank.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

MAD,, im not easy on my car by anymeans but the best i could pull was 300 or close to it on street driving on the frwy i can pull over 400 but i hate the frwy i live in southern California :thumbdwn:


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

grip2drift said:


> MAD,, im not easy on my car by anymeans but the best i could pull was 300 or close to it on street driving on the frwy i can pull over 400 but i hate the frwy i live in southern California :thumbdwn:


Yeah, I got ya. I like driving my car hard alot too. I know all about So-Cal, most of the time freeways take longer than it does on the street. I'll be experiencing that soon cuz I am moving to Riverside this summer. Oh yeah, here I come 115+ degree weather.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i moving to moreno valley witch is next to riverside i lived out there before and it sucks i hate it blows there is nothing cool about it and yeah just my thoughts on it sorry but hey I'll be out there around the same time so say what's up i need more :cheers: 240 people around me life sucks in a world of civics


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im in the sanfernando valley, kinda far away, but i got a few 240 friends over here


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*97 240/le*

I got about 25-27 mpg until I changed to bosch +4 plugs then I started swaying from 18-24 mpg. I'm switching back damn soon! that kind of mileage gave me 280-350 Miles per Tank. :givebeer:


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

grip2drift said:


> i moving to moreno valley witch is next to riverside i lived out there before and it sucks i hate it blows there is nothing cool about it and yeah just my thoughts on it sorry but hey I'll be out there around the same time so say what's up i need more :cheers: 240 people around me life sucks in a world of civics


Yeah I used to live Riverside a long time ago. It's alot better than where I live now, near Eugene, Oregon. There is absolutely nothing to do here but at least we dont gotta worry about emissions crap. I will actually probably be turboing my KA soon or at least by summer.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

good luck, man. i look forward to haveing my ass handed to me by your kadet
after i get my sr in it'll be a little more even. lol :cheers: 

oh yeah ronaldo i live in thousand oaks as of now but will be moving soon i baught my struts at darkside :thumbdwn: got ripped off but hey live and learn


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

madballa said:


> Holy Crap! You guys are getting horrible gas or else you drive your car hard all of the time. To let you know the S14 has a 17 gallon tank. The worst I have ever had was 25/mpg. So you should be getting about 400 miles per tank.


I drive mostly freeway and my redtop pwrd s14 got about 23mpg... up to about 350 miles on full tank..all freeway..

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Also, my auto KA got about 300 miles on a full tank.


----------

